# Edit: now judt looking for a UK EDC, suggestion's please.



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 4, 2013)

EDIT: Now just looking for a good pocket EDC, UK legal of course, so many to chose from though need help!

Going to get a bug for the keys anyways but want a bigger EDC knife.

Up to £40 Max! Unless its only a teeny tiny bit over and really worth it)

I think I prefers the short stubby ones over the long ones so long as the blade is more than 2inch and under three on the cutting edge.

Looking at the subcome 42 Titanium.

This continues from post 9 onwards.

Cheers.


----------



## subwoofer (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Non-locking, maximum cutting edge length 3". This means either a Friction Folder, or Slip-Joint knife.

As well as most of the standard size swiss army knives, there are lots of options for this.

I've used a Victorinox Classic and Minichamp which are keyring sized. The Spyderco Bug, Grasshopper and Honeybee are excellent single blade UK EDC legal knives.

There really is a lot of choice and probably the biggest Legal EDCs are the Boker Plus XS and Boker Trance 42.

Have fun choosing.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Cheers I'll check those out.

OK after reading the rave reviews I gonna get a spderco, any reason the honey be is twice the price of the bug? Is it better made? As there's not much size diffrence, yet the grass hopper is the same price as the honeybee but a lot bigger from looking at the reviews?


----------



## London Lad (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Just to be clear, your dive knives etc aren't 'illegal' (unless they are flick, gravity or butterfly knives) it's just that your can't carry them in a public place without 'lawful authority or reasonable excuse' which is for you to prove.

If you stick to a non-locking folder with a maximum cutting edge length of 3" then you can carry it in a public place without having to show any lawful authority or reasonable excuse for doing so.


----------



## London Lad (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

I forgot to say, the spyderco Bug is very small, have a look at the spyderco kiwi.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*



London Lad said:


> Just to be clear, your dive knives etc aren't 'illegal' (unless they are flick, gravity or butterfly knives) it's just that your can't carry them in a public place without 'lawful authority or reasonable excuse' which is for you to prove.
> 
> If you stick to a non-locking folder with a maximum cutting edge length of 3" then you can carry it in a public place without having to show any lawful authority or reasonable excuse for doing so.



Ah yes I understand that, I was just not sure what could be carried without a reason, I knew I could Carrie a dive knife, but I think walking around in scuba gear and flippers just so I can carry that knife would be a bit silly haha!

Like my mates a chef so he can carry his knifes into work/collage for say a cooking exam ect...

Looked St the kiwi, but I just checked my bank balance and I have exactly £18.70 disposable funds, and CBA to wait till next payday lol.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Went for the grasshopper, as I felt although its a tiny bit big for keys I can live with it and if not I'll make a paracord lanyard and just keep in pockets.

I feel the bigger blade will be more useful and the handle easier to hold, liked the kiwi but deffintly to large for keys and heavier, awsome style though, if u look at KT it actusly looks like a kiwi!

Just hope this doesn't start another horrible collecting hobby as torches/cycling/locks are enuf on there own....


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

The bug is a cracking little knife if you use it for what it is intended for,i have one on my key chain.Best place for you is.

http://www.heinnie.com/

Top firm to deal with and in the UK.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Yup that's were I ordered from, might buy a few bugs as Xmas gifts...

Changed my mind again doh! Canncled the order and have decided to wait till I have more money next week or two.

Am currently eyeing up a few, a little over budget but the Subcome Titanium looks nice.

Also looking at so many others...kiwi Stag / Bike plus XS...

I'll also get a bug for the keys at same time whatever I get.


----------



## knifeowningguy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Spyderco UK Pen Knife. Made exactly for your needs...


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

Added to list dose look good.


----------



## dss_777 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

What do you typically use a knife for?


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: UK Legal keyring/Pockrt knife for EDC - Suggestions needed.*

a I dont own one not much other than dinner...

but I'd likely find many uses...just basic stuff like opening packets, cutting thing like rubber hoses at wirk, genral light cutting duty.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 8, 2013)

Finaly decided on a UKPK, and a Bug, only to.go spend the funds on a Sunwayman D40ANW!

oops! Money well spent at least...


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 9, 2013)

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Finaly decided on a UKPK, and a Bug, only to.go spend the funds on a Sunwayman D40ANW!
> 
> oops! Money well spent at least...



If you are cutting hoses at work i suggest you pick a good work horse of a knife from a trade store like Travis Perkins etc.I have a really nice little folder which i have been using for the last 2 years made by Irwin.cost less than £10


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 11, 2013)

I _think_ Byrd? Knives are basically budget spyderco's made in China... Maybe of interest if you're looking to spend less £ on 'useful crap' this month :nana:

I started with a bug on my keys, it's a fantastic, edc friendly knife. Moved onto a Leatherman Squirt PS4 for the additional versitility scissors and pliers add. Sits nicely with housekeys, and a Peak Eiger 10180. Probably not suit pocketable, sits fine in jeans though.


----------



## Essexman (Nov 12, 2013)

Sub com (after market scales), squeak, Nano.












Pingo





Note - Pingo does not come fitted with a thumbstud, that was added after purchase.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 15, 2013)

Arrrgh!!!! Typed out a reply and the browser crashed FFS!!!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 15, 2013)

I must aditni did look at all four of those but I was just thinking that that although I have never been stopped by police for anything other than ID when drinking in public I dont think they'd take kindly to me carrying a knife (evsmall or medium one) leven though its legal, guarantee I'd lose it and get taken to the station so I am looking at getting a Spyderco Bug for keys and EDC as it is in no way threatning and can't be offensive unless I start wavering it around it public.

(As even though I can carry a UKPk without reason so long as I dont cuase offense which means not using it in public aka descreatly out of sight, if I ever do get stopped (Nd I might as I am a teenager (nearly 19) it will be a trip down the station as that just how the police here are, even though I am really a very responsible person for my age)(not so muchrisk wwhen older)

So I guess I can carry a bug on the keys without worrying about being stopped.

But I do wsnt a larger one so might as well go whole hog and get a larger but still uk legal one, that I will only take out the house when I feel I have a reason to such as work ect (god being unemployed sucks) as at least then if I have it on me I have a good reason, but just won't carry it all the time only when I'm working if needed ect.

It sucks as although these knifes can technically be carried we can't use them in public or it chases offense can can be taken off you and you done for offensive weapons (qw can litaly only carry them in a pocket and even then risk getting arrested if found on us) unless we have a reason and only use it decretly.

I think the UK is over the top as most knife crime happens from irresponsible youghts of members of gangs with kitchen knifes and no laws will stop that!!! And it penalises those who truel would be responsible such as hobbyists, who would not use the knife even if they got into a a argument ect as they know the laws and concences.


So to summarise I feel its to risky (especialy at my age even though iv never had trouble with the police and am responsible) to carry any knife larger than a keyring one.

I will get a bug for the keys for EDC and a UKPK but only take it out the house when. Have a legitimate reason to be carrying it, woch really dose such give the points made above.

I even know a few of the local police as I have met them through collage course and even trained with them or know them personly....

But anyways thanks so much and I'm likely gonna go Bug and UKPk, I'd lover the borker Plus with he green handle and the squeak but feel I would not get away with it as a EDC! 

I think America as a far better stance on knife law, although I dont agree that everyone should be allowed to carry guns as there far more lethal and not use full as a everyday item unless in the forces / police IMO. But that's an opions and I won't start an argument over it.

Sort about that RANT OVER!!!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 15, 2013)

Essexman said:


> Sub com (after market scales), squeak, Nano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass me a beer mate!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 15, 2013)

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> I must aditni did look at all four of those but I was just thinking that that although I have never been stopped by police for anything other than ID when drinking in public I dont think they'd take kindly to me carrying a knife (evsmall or medium one) leven though its legal, guarantee I'd lose it and get taken to the station so I am looking at getting a Spyderco Bug for keys and EDC as it is in no way threatning and can't be offensive unless I start wavering it around it public.
> 
> (As even though I can carry a UKPk without reason so long as I dont cuase offense which means not using it in public aka descreatly out of sight, if I ever do get stopped (Nd I might as I am a teenager (nearly 19) it will be a trip down the station as that just how the police here are, even though I am really a very responsible person for my age)(not so muchrisk wwhen older)
> 
> ...



I'm only a few years ahead of you, so I understand the worry of being tarred with the same brush as all the 'knife weilding, young ne'er-do-wells'. I've always been of the mindset that I don't want to have to think about what I'm taking out with me every time I leave the house, hence the Leatherman PS4: Always sits on the keys wherever I go, the blade is slightly longer than the Bug but it's a multi-tool (think, Ray Mears) rather than dedicated knife (Rambo). I know these are wild assumptions, but it's how I roll . I also hope the fact it's next to a keychain light suggests geeky 'Boyscout' rather than 'yobbo with knife' to any member of the public or police officer. Of course, it helps if your appearance is 'presentable' and not kitchen knife down yer' trackies type.

A UKPK sized knife would be foolish to take down the pub/park with beers/etc, it's just asking for trouble IMO, but I was looking at the Byrd Tern for those times when a knife is probably going to be needed (trips to the woods/camping/etc).

Yes, America has a problem with guns- let's let them sort it out, there's more than enough water separating us from stray bullets. If you want to rant more, check out CPF underground.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 15, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 15, 2013)

yhea I went on the assumetion that if I was gonna stab anyone why would I use aa small legal pen knife on a key ring..total get your views, going out with a large UKPK just for giggles on a sunday morning for a picknick or down a set of joggers is most definatly asking for truble lol!!! Fuuny thing is I was sat on a bus and a women (proberly at least 50 somin) in front of me pulls out a kitchen knife to peel an apple!!! fixed blade over three inches!!! no one even noticed but me, yet I guarantee if I did that but with something legal id get loads of odd looks...go figure!!! ill have to cheack out the under ground lol (WHY DOSE THIS FOURM HAVE LIKE THREE SEPRATE SECTIONS!!! WHY CAN IT ALL BE THE SAME FOURM ON THE SAME ACCOUNT GRRRR) Im struck for cash atm so any more usefull crap buying now has to wait till the new year (the SWMD40A was my last present to myself before exmas, that's the only problem being unemployed is I have be very carefull with budgeting so I don't spend too much as I have to live on a small amount of benefits (I hate sponging off the govement) and travel ect so it can be tuff not over spending on things I really should not be buying XD!!


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 15, 2013)

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> yhea I went on the assumetion that if I was gonna stab anyone why would I use aa small legal pen knife on a key ring..total get your views, going out with a large UKPK just for giggles on a sunday morning for a picknick or down a set of joggers is most definatly asking for truble lol!!! Fuuny thing is I was sat on a bus and a women (proberly at least 50 somin) in front of me pulls out a kitchen knife to peel an apple!!! fixed blade over three inches!!! no one even noticed but me, yet I guarantee if I did that but with something legal id get loads of odd looks...go figure!!! ill have to cheack out the under ground lol (WHY DOSE THIS FOURM HAVE LIKE THREE SEPRATE SECTIONS!!! WHY CAN IT ALL BE THE SAME FOURM ON THE SAME ACCOUNT GRRRR) Im struck for cash atm so any more usefull crap buying now has to wait till the new year (the SWMD40A was my last present to myself before exmas, that's the only problem being unemployed is I have be very carefull with budgeting so I don't spend too much as I have to live on a small amount of benefits (I hate sponging off the govement) and travel ect so it can be tuff not over spending on things I really should not be buying XD!!



You sponge! :nana: Get something nice with your first paycheck (assuming you've not got a massive loan on something!) as a reward when you've got yourself a job. 'Useful crap' is the bane of my bank balance- cheap, small knives and AAA lights are my weakness at the moment with regards to lusting after new kit (Svord peasant mini etc)

Sunday morning picnic is actually the sort of situation I'd take something like that along, it's legal anyway PLUS you're actually using it to slice up cheese/apples/bread etc.

Well known fact: Public transport (especially buses) are mad houses on wheels! As agreed, it's your appearance more than anything else that'll raise suspicions with the fuzz.

They're actually completely separate forums rather than sections, there's also CPF Adventure and questing and ...uhh CPFgreen?. I usually log onto the underground in a furious rage and it takes me so long to find the section I want to complain about in, I'm chilled again and just read the hilarious comments. :laughing:


----------



## Essexman (Nov 16, 2013)

I understand your logic on having a small keychain bug or multitool rather than a bigger slipjoint, but in the eyes of the law they are the same. 

Have a look over at the law section on britishblades.com read about the UK laws and learn. If you know and understand the law you will be better prepared if you ever do get stopped by the police.

Anthony - Re budget being tight. Make some paracord lanyards, sell them for a small profit. Use paypal account to hide the money from the wife (or is that just me?), spend on torches, knives, paracord etc


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice idea Essex man but my lanyward skills and not that great unfortantly, haha, money not to bad its just its Xmas you know somoney gets spent on things it otherwise wouldn't, I dont plan on being a sponge much longer haha.

Regards British Blades, I signed up days ago but never got n activation Email and even when I contacted the web master via the fourm contact us bit they never got back to me so have been unable to log on and or post

Gave up. If you could maby contact a mod for me???? I just can't seem to get verrified.

And I use quite a few forms and never had that problem, sorry this is offtopic.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 16, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> They're actually completely separate forums rather than sections, there's also CPF Adventure and questing and ...uhh CPFgreen?. I usually log onto the underground in a furious rage and it takes me so long to find the section I want to complain about in, I'm chilled again and just read the hilarious comments. :laughing:



I know and I dont get that, why not just have it all on the same fourm but in sections with restricted access for the underground and sales section like almost ever other fourm I have ever used, but that's not really a topic for here I guess.


----------



## Essexman (Nov 16, 2013)

Anthony - No problem, PM me with the user name you registered with on BB forum and I'll try and sort it out for you.


----------



## yellow (Nov 16, 2013)

Q: to that line with "it is legal when You can explain a reason why ..."
what might be a reason to carry?
"I am going to picknick and want my bread sliced." ?
... so in real life ... it is not legal?
:thinking:


... I am sooo happy to live in a country where I can bring along my infidel, the safest knive I have yet owned. 
When having cut open whatever had to be cut, just a slight move with the thumb and the blade is gone away. 
Even had to leave it at home when going to Germany lately, they also have some silly knife rules ...


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 16, 2013)

yellow said:


> Q: to that line with "it is legal when You can explain a reason why ..."
> what might be a reason to carry?
> "I am going to picknick and want my bread sliced." ?
> ... so in real life ... it is not legal?
> ...



No silly rules in the UK,very simple and easy to follow.Why would you want to carry something bigger to do basic edc tasks,anyone caught with a larger knife should be stuck in jail for a minimum of 5 years and given bread and water,and i hope the Germans do the same.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 16, 2013)

Macnair has got a point the legal knifes for uk use are plenty up to the task, its not the laws that's the problem, as stated I'm LEGALLY allowed to carry a UKPK, WITHOUT a reason, the word there though is CARRY I can use it as if I use it it MAY cuase offense in woch case the police can arrest you for possession of a offensive weapon, so I can have it and use it so long as I dont offend anyone, which mean I can't really use it at all unless I have a valid reason such as work.

The laws are fine, its just that police will have a field day if they find a knife on you even if it is legal....and there's no reason to be carrying an ILLEGAL knife when a legal knife is up to the job.

Hence why I'd only carry if I have a reason to use it. 

And also you CAN carry a ILLEGAL knife if you can prove you need it, in theory if I was a tree surgan I can carry an axe, or if I was fishing / camping / hikeing and I could justify the use of a knife there's no reason I could not carry a locking knife or a fixed blade.

Its all depends on the situation and how you present yourself and the individual police you are talking to, chanches are if you are at a place of work and smartly dressed you'd be fine, if you waling around in trackys and a hoodie then well yhea...

So in respect to McNair I aggre if the knife is Legal there's no probelm as the laws themselfs are simple..but in reality its not that black and white.

The UKPK should be plenty large enuf for EDC. If you need a bigger knife then that's also fine, but you had better make sure you can prove you need it!!!

Essexman, I shall do that cheers.


----------



## Essexman (Nov 17, 2013)

yellow said:


> Q: to that line with "it is legal when You can explain a reason why ..."
> what might be a reason to carry?
> "I am going to picknick and want my bread sliced." ?
> ... so in real life ... it is not legal?
> ...



It's complex and simple at the same time. 

The point Anthony is making is more of a social one. Generally in urban areas if you are seen carrying any knife it can cause alarm with the sheeple. Our media in the UK have done a very good job of making knife carrying look bad. Knife = criminal/thug.



Here in the UK we can EDC a non locking knife (slip joint) with a blade of 3 inch or less. You can carry a locking knife if you have good cause to do so. If you carry a locker and are pulled up for it you will have to be happy to explain in court to a judge what your good reason for having it was. So if you are a farm worker and you require a locking blade for work that's fine, whilst you are working. 


Another side to the law is what you do with a knife. For edc tasks you are fine, so yes you can enjoy you pick nick without worry. But if you use any knife in a threatening way you can be arrested and charged. Although it should be noted that it's not just knifes that works with. In theory I could be charged for threatening someone with a cucumber sandwich!


UK knife law get a lot of bad press on the forums as being very harsh. Which is odd as the knife laws accross Europe are similar. In fact some countries have harsher laws than the UK.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 17, 2013)

Essexman said:


> It's complex and simple at the same time.
> 
> The point Anthony is making is more of a social one. Generally in urban areas if you are seen carrying any knife it can cause alarm with the sheeple. Our media in the UK have done a very good job of making knife carrying look bad. Knife = criminal/thug.
> 
> ...



UK knife law is not strict enough,every day you hear of people being stabbed and gun laws need tightening as well.


----------



## stonepark (Nov 17, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> UK knife law is not strict enough,every day you hear of people being stabbed and gun laws need tightening as well.



You are quite correct UK law is not strict enough :fail: , lets start with tightening the law on a killer of 3000 plus people a year and injuring 10's of thousands..........cars, 1 tonne of steel capable of doing 60 mph, much more dangerous than knifes and guns and not needed as you have feet for walking.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mcnair i dont mean to offend you and this is not an atgack on you of any kind, and i agree with and aperciate the advise you have given me in other threads and this is not a personal attack on you but do you really BELIEVE that!

(I dont want to seem like an arse but I still want to speak my mind)

Hell lets just ban knifes and sponges and even cucumber sandwiches, that is clearly the solution. Sorry if this is patronising but a law gpchange won't stop knife crime.

Law is fine, it dosent need tightening, that will just make life harder for the good guys, and do nothing to reduce knife crime as its not the responsible people carrying the knives that stab people.

Exsamples.

Law change won't stop gang carrying knifes and guns, just makes it harder for the likes of responsible people who enjoy useing knifeds, you know why? Because there gang members that's what they do. They dont follow the law.

Law change won't stop domestic violence, as people arguing in a kitchen will still stab each other no matter what the laws are!

Law change will mean some guy who used to carry a knife for EDC, now cannot, and who is being mugged is now dead cos his attacker killed him, were as before jand he'd have had a knife and maby killed the attacker, worst case scenario is time in prison but he will likely be let of on self defense (never say you have a knife on you for protection that's a fast way to upset the fuzz) only now instead of being alive but punished for manslaughter he's dead. 

(The attntative ones here will notice the mugger is dead, however IMO scum like that leave there rights behind when they plan to do do something like that, same goes for pedofiles and rapeists and people who break into a house at the middle of the night they deserve what they get IMO) 

Should I go on?...

Law change will NOT stop knife crime. Let's face it people still get shot even though no one is allowed to EDC a gun in the UK.

Far more deaths are cuased by cars anyways so maby we should ban cars and cucumber sandwiches and yes that's comeing from a cylist but I also am learning to drive.

Laws are fine, what needs changing is this bad image on knifes in the uk, as I pointed out even a legal knife will get you in trouble with police even if its in a rucksak and not being used. If they find it if they randomly decided to stop and search your bag. (You shoud not get in troble as you allowed to carry it but hay I'm an 18 year old so I MUST be up to no good!)

I have no problem with the police or the law, I do have a problem with the viweon knifes in this country through.

Guarantee if I'm found with a LEGAL knife (other than a tiny keyring sized thing) on me I'll have it confiscated and asked to go to the station just because of the Bad image and that I'm a young person.

You can interprets this however you like but I'm not looking to start an argument, I do however stand behind my viwes but won't push people to belive them just because I do.

Its like the binge drinking thing, they keep trying to make booze more expensive as a way to stop antisocial behaviour but it dosent work, as teenager will be teenagers and I'm not afraid to say I enjoy going out an enjoying my self but I dont go out and get so trashed as to make a nuisance of myself, it doesn't work and just makes those responsible people who enjoy a drink may more for the pleasure, how is this fair! I'm not one of those antisocial binge drinkers and consider my self pretty responsible to be honest.

Bit I'll stop here as its not a argument for this thread and dont want to cuase any offence. 

I hope you can read my viwes and if you want to disagree with them by all means, I dont see why people can't have a good debate, however I dont want to offend anyone or start insulting people, I do belive everyone should be able to make there point in an adult manner though.

I mean no disrespect to any one member if it comes across that why then i am truely sorry.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 17, 2013)

stonepark said:


> You are quite correct UK law is not strict enough :fail: , lets start with tightening the law on a killer of 3000 plus people a year and injuring 10's of thousands..........cars, 1 tonne of steel capable of doing 60 mph, much more dangerous than knifes and guns and not needed as you have feet for walking.



Lol amen to that! (At least I hope you are being sarcastic!) 

As a cyclest I would love to aggre with you but logic dictates that I cannot as even I can see that's impractical but a very well made point! I like it!

Hence why I am hoping you were being sarcastic XD!

Mabny we should all go live in sponge lined houses and have are own bubble suits for protection?   :tinfoil:


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 17, 2013)

stonepark said:


> You are quite correct UK law is not strict enough :fail: , lets start with tightening the law on a killer of 3000 plus people a year and injuring 10's of thousands..........cars, 1 tonne of steel capable of doing 60 mph, much more dangerous than knifes and guns and not needed as you have feet for walking.



What a silly reply,we need cars in the UK because are public transport system is useless.I have lived in a capital city with a proper working system and the UK is decades behind.



AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Lol amen to that! (At least I hope you are being sarcastic!)
> 
> As a cyclest I would love to aggre with you but logic dictates that I cannot as even I can see that's impractical but a very well made point! I like it!
> 
> ...





AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Mcnair i dont mean to offend you and this is not an atgack on you of any kind, and i agree with and aperciate the advise you have given me in other threads and this is not a personal attack on you but do you really BELIEVE that!
> 
> (I dont want to seem like an arse but I still want to speak my mind)
> 
> ...



No offence taken and if you have tighter laws you cut the crime,no slaps on the wrist.1st offence 5 years 2nd Life no parole end of.As regards binge drinking it is in the main a UK thing.Having lived in Berlin i can count on one hand the number of drunks i saw,they just do not abuse it as you can buy alcohol near on anywhere and bearing in mind German beer is far stronger and better quality than the junk the UK produces.

Healthy debate is always good.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mmmm German beer! Although I would not say all uk ales are junk...although I'm not a ale man so can't comment, I drink the "junk" imported stuff like, fosters ect...

I'll agree with you that that offenders should not be let off so easy, but a law change IMO won't stop those crimes happening in the first place, I AM all for stricter punishment of offenders however! 

But that's your viwe and you entitled to it, not trying to ram an opion down anyone throat. (I dont know what the laws stance on knifes are in Germany)

As for the transport thing, I luckly dont live in any big city but yes our public transport leaves something to be desired.

I think it comes down to people being mature and having comments sense and in part also education are the things that would lower knife crime (or any Crime) but there will always be bad apples in society. (that's kind of laskaskin for world peace though and I am beging to sound like a politician if I keep spewing such things haha)

Healthy debate is always good, however I'm sure you know just how easy it is to turn nasty online and just end up in a insulting match and trolling ect ect.


----------



## knifeowningguy (Nov 17, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> German beer is far stronger and better quality than the junk the UK produces.



? I don't think you're familiar with your own country's beer. You seriously need to hit up some pubs. Some very high quality ales, that are actually relatively rare in Germany. Germany is all about simple lagers. Not that they're bad or anything, but...


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 17, 2013)

knifeowningguy said:


> ? I don't think you're familiar with your own country's beer. You seriously need to hit up some pubs. Some very high quality ales, that are actually relatively rare in Germany. Germany is all about simple lagers. Not that they're bad or anything, but...



I am very aware of the quality ales and on my doorstep i have a very good micro brewery but many of the pubs just serve bland and mass produced drinks such as Fosters etc.

Having lived in Germany you are very wrong about it just been lager,they still have over 1200 brewers with 5000 labels.

It's easy to assume that all German beer is lager. In fact, there are many different styles of German beer — not just lagers (of which there are many excellent and distinctive types) but top conditioned warm-fermented ales, wheat beers, smoked beers and spontaneously fermented beers. Different beers are suited to different occasions, and each style of beer has its own distinctive character. 

You would enjoy a visit to Haus der 100 Biere in Berlin,they serve beers from all over the world.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2013)

How did this thread get so sidetracked? We are talking about a UK edc, knife, and now we are talking about binge drinking, and favorite German beers? Keep this thread on topic, and not political, though I know that one has to follow the laws of a given country, etc.

Bill


----------



## N8N (Nov 27, 2013)

Is an Opinel considered a locking knife for UK legal purposes? I don't have one but am tempted to pick one up out of curiosity, they're dirt cheap, get rave reviews over at BF, and look totally non-threatening.


----------



## London Lad (Nov 27, 2013)

N8N said:


> Is an Opinel considered a locking knife for UK legal purposes? I don't have one but am tempted to pick one up out of curiosity, they're dirt cheap, get rave reviews over at BF, and look totally non-threatening.



Yes, if you have to do anything before you fold the blade it's a lock knife.


----------



## Essexman (Nov 27, 2013)

N8N said:


> Is an Opinel considered a locking knife for UK legal purposes? I don't have one but am tempted to pick one up out of curiosity, they're dirt cheap, get rave reviews over at BF, and look totally non-threatening.



If you mean the type with the collar that turns to lock the blade, then it's a locking blade.


----------



## Essexman (Nov 27, 2013)

London Lad said:


> Yes, if you have to do anything before you fold the blade it's a lock knife.



Hiya London Lad, snap!!


----------



## N8N (Nov 27, 2013)

Essexman said:


> If you mean the type with the collar that turns to lock the blade, then it's a locking blade.



wow you guys are hard core with the knife laws.

I think I have exactly two knives that *don't* lock, an old Case stockman and a Swiss army knife. If I actually need to cut something more difficult than string or cardboard I like knowing that I can grip the handle with confidence.

At least your Brie can walk the streets without fear


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 27, 2013)

N8N said:


> wow you guys are hard core with the knife laws.
> 
> I think I have exactly two knives that *don't* lock, an old Case stockman and a Swiss army knife. If I actually need to cut something more difficult than string or cardboard I like knowing that I can grip the handle with confidence.
> 
> At least your Brie can walk the streets without fear



If you need to cut something more than string or cardboard, for example if you're a carpet fitter/chef/carpenter then that counts as a reasonable grounds to carry something locking and/or over 3".

How's the search coming along Anthony? Got a Spyderco Bug yet?


----------

